# How often should a Miko poop?



## Frankie.d (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi 
I've ha Miko my b&w tegu for about 4 weeks she's two and a half years old. I've only seen her urate 3-4 times and poop once really big and stinky in the tub two days after I got her. I feed her 3-4 times a week and she has good heat how often should she be pooing? I only see her doing her stuff in the bathtub should I look through the substrate? What di you guys think?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 3, 2011)

That may just be her preference, i dont think tegus like pooping in their enclosures, im sure if you look you may not find anything, my boys will not go unless i take them out of the enclosure, so i put them in a tub of warm water almost daily


----------



## Diesel (Jul 3, 2011)

my tegu hardly ever goes in his enclosure either. Every time he is out, he goes. It never fails. Try putting him in a bath or in a little "litter box." i Have a box i put mine in and he goes then i put him in a nice clean bath


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 3, 2011)

Same, mines usually doesn't like pooping in her her enclosure. She will scratch at the doors to be let out to use the bathroom. A warm bath always help my tegu poop when she is being difficult.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 3, 2011)

Tonka scratches to get out he goes everyday. Chevy my 1 year old extreme goes in his cage he is still adjusting to his life here and is still to nervous to let me handle him.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 3, 2011)

_Depending on what they eat and how often,.. they could poop any where from 2 or 3 times in one day to once every few days._


----------



## Frankie.d (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks guys ya I dug around today and didn't notice a poop but I have seen her pee in there. Weird but cool shows the intelligence of the tegu she wants her house clean. My beardy use to poop everywhere dirty little bugger. On a sibe note does anyone know where I can buy a good leash for her online?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 3, 2011)

How big is she? You should be able to use a ferret or small dog harness/leash from a petshop


----------



## orchetect (Jul 3, 2011)

If you're using a "litter box" do you actually use cat litter? And do you have to usher the tegu into the box or is it possible that they could be trained to find their own way to a litter box and use it if let out to roam?


----------



## Diesel (Jul 3, 2011)

haha no its not like a cat. I just take out by lizard every day or every other day depending on how he is acting and put him in a box and in about ten minutes he is all done and ready to get back to his life. Its not a box but more of a plastic bin. I'm sure he would not recognize it if i just left it out. He would probably go on my floor (has done a few times >=/!) since its plastic i just run water through it to disinfect it and ta duh. It's much better than cleaning out his cage


----------

